# Pie Press Crust Recipe?



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello All

We rent space in a commercial kitchen and have access to a pie press. There are many die sizes, from small tarts to big pies. I would like to use it but I don't know if our crust recipes will adapt to this method, and I VERY much doubt that the other renters will share their recpies.

If anyone has a good pie crust recipe that is made in a mixer or food processor and performs well in a pie press, I would greatly appreciate it. We have countertop appliances and access to the large industrial mixers and processors.

We will be making sweet and savory items (quiches to fruit/nut pies).

Thanks!
--pat


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Pie Machine Pastry Recipe

heres one for you. sub lard for shortening.


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Raz!!

I'll have access to the machine at the end of next week; I'll post the results


----------

